# Oppo 83 in Canada



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

I must be blind,but where can you buy an oppo blu-ray in Calgary ( Canada ) Thanks


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi Ron, the Oppo BDP-83 can only be bought direct from Oppo, they do ship outside of the US but not too sure what that cost could be depending on taxes, I would contact Oppo direct via there website...

http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-83/

This was taken from there website...

*International Orders and Shipping

International orders are usually shipped using USPS Express Mail International with insurance. Shipping cost varies depending on the destination country/region. We recommend using our shipping estimator for shipping cost to your country/region. International customers are responsible for any customs and/or other fees that may be levied on merchandise once it arrives in your home country/region. Customs charges can vary widely from one country/region to another. If you are unsure, you should contact the customs agency in your country/region to find out if the items you are purchasing will be subjected to customs or other fees. Add item(s) to your shopping cart and select your country/region to see the estimated shipping cost.*

not too sure how that will relate to Canada but I would fire off an email to ask...


----------



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

Great Thanks,seen some on Ebay but there were $750 US.Going to keep my eye open on this blu-ray player.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Shipping USPS is usually the best way to Canada when crossing the boarder you only pay a flat rate of $7 and GST on the purchase. UPS and Fedex all use brokerage companies and you pay a minimum of $55+GST.


----------



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

100% true on that .


----------



## MikeL (Jun 18, 2006)

You could contact Gary Clarke of 6Sons audio in Winnipeg. Not sure how the shipping thing equates but he is fantastic to deal with.

Good Luck,
Mike


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Fortin's H.T room said:


> Great Thanks,seen some on Ebay but there were $750 US.Going to keep my eye open on this blu-ray player.


$750 :yikes: they are only $499 from Oppo, I would go direct.


----------



## ripcard (Sep 30, 2008)

Try these guys. http://www.solutionsav.ca/oppo.html


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

ripcard said:


> Try these guys. http://www.solutionsav.ca/oppo.html


That is more like it, sensible pricing...sometimes it does annoy me the way people bump up prices on ebay :rolleyesno:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

ripcard said:


> Try these guys. http://www.solutionsav.ca/oppo.html


$529CAD is a great price thats only $30 more than the US price, very reasonable. The US and Canadian $ are again almost at par.


----------



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks guys.$529 thats a good price.Going to keep my eye on this .


----------



## Florinaldo (Dec 29, 2009)

In Canada, it is also avaiblabe at www.onlybestrated.ca.

I ordered mine on December 23, expecting it to be delivered between Christmas and New Year's, but I received it the very next day! 

I should have expected it considering my previous experience with them.

Great machine by the way.


----------

